# Taking a guitar to Australia



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

I have an acoustic (wooden) guitar that I thought I'd take to Australia (Adelaide)

I know quarantine rules are pretty strict and wooden items are generally not allowed.
However i also know that several people have taken guitars easily into Australia.
Can you tell me if it's easy, free and if there are any special procedures involved.

I am planning to fly Jet / Qantas - do they allow carrying a guitar and do they store it safely?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi benjiross, 

Have you checked out the DAFF website for the quarantine service? They recently had a post about this - Borers love music too - DAFF so it doesn't sound too difficult. I would contact them as ask the procedure.

What's happening to your goods? Detained goods - DAFF

Hopefully another member will have brought one in and can advise from personal experience. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

This is something i'd like to know as well.. My husband has an acoustic guitar and plans to buy another one and i am sure he would not want to part with it..


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

I've sent them an email on satrurday.
Lemme wait for their reply.
@anj1976 - i can understand.
I can probably buy a new guitar in Aussie, but don't want to part with present one!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

do let us know what you hear from them..


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> do let us know what you hear from them..



IF (or when) I get my visa approved, I'm gonna bring my 2 electric guitars and 1 semi accostic guitars over. I don't think they are any issues with guitars being brought into Australia (In my opinion).


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

but what do you do? you buy wooden boxes or hard board boxes and keep it in luggage. right now we do not have hard board boxes..


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> but what do you do? you buy wooden boxes or hard board boxes and keep it in luggage. right now we do not have hard board boxes..



All my guitars come with original hard cases.

Another option, if your guitar isnt that expensive and it's probably more worth it to dispose it to somebody in India, and come over to Australia and get another one (probably better)... Saves you all the trouble

As for me... I have to bring mine cos I use them for gigs...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Gigs?? wow, we have to meet .. Husband has just started learning, been about 6 months while he has the guitar since 6 years .. but i am proud of him, he plays some 20-25 songs and is learning the strings with every new song. plays it for me every evening..


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Gigs?? wow, we have to meet .. Husband has just started learning, been about 6 months while he has the guitar since 6 years .. but i am proud of him, he plays some 20-25 songs and is learning the strings with every new song. plays it for me every evening..



Haha... yeah... I play gigs here in Malaysia, so was thinking if I do make it to Australia, will definitely continue playing in gigs over there as part of earning extra income too....

Oh well.. that depends on whether I get approved or not...

Yes.. we can meet up babe... dont tell your husband I said that...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hahahaha.. he will be with me.. he loves to be with people who are into any form of music. we both are music lovers . infact thats how we met.. and before we realised we both are die hard music lovers, i thought he wa boring and he thought i have too much attitude.. but when we got to know how passionate we both r for music, there wa sno stopping us ..

rest assured, you have two people fixed as audience for your gigs .. provided we make it too


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hahahaha.. he will be with me.. he loves to be with people who are into any form of music. we both are music lovers . infact thats how we met.. and before we realised we both are die hard music lovers, i thought he wa boring and he thought i have too much attitude.. but when we got to know how passionate we both r for music, there wa sno stopping us ..
> 
> rest assured, you have two people fixed as audience for your gigs .. provided we make it too


Ahh... that's nice story you got there....

So no worries....

The only anxiety that I have now is "What the hell" is taking DIAC so long???


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Interrupting the conversation to tell ya all what DIAC wrote back


> Dear Sir/Madam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

benjiross said:


> Interrupting the conversation to tell ya all what DIAC wrote back


Ah ok... cool

May I know why your Visa approved so fast?! That's ridiculously fast... Applied in Feb 2010... Approved in March 2010?

Tell me.. how much do I need to bribe them???


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks for the info Benjiross and my apologies for hijacking your thread for the conversation between me and beast (what an id)


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> thanks for the info Benjiross and my apologies for hijacking your thread for the conversation between me and beast (what an id)


hahaha..... well.. to be a musician you need to have cool names like that... otherwise I might come across to be too sissy.... (keep up with the image) 

Oh ya... sorry for the hijack mate!


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

@WBB - mine is a 457 visa, one of the visas that is approved faster.
I didn't have to bribe them - just threatened to call them up and play the guitar which scared them enough to process the visa quickly.
@anju and WBB - we should form a expat music band in Aussie when we get together. At least we'll have an audience of three!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well if we do start one, trust me we will never have an audience of mroe than 3-4.. I dunno about u guys but OH has just started and he makes big blunder while playing. been just 6 months so isnt as comfortable playing for an audience


----------

